

Need a shot of creative juices? Call the crowd - anandkulkarni
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21829156.100-need-a-shot-of-creative-juices-call-the-crowd.html

======
graffitishark
"Wish" is an awesome idea, and Draft makes really good use of the tech (I've
been an early beta user for a couple of months).

I've also used MobileWorks ~5 times and they always impress.

~~~
nate
Thank you!

------
anandkulkarni
It's not mentioned in the article, but this is the same tech as Premier
(<https://premier.mobileworks.com>) under a different name. The easiest way to
try it is to send a task to premier@mobileworks.com, or to use Nathan Kontny's
excellent product, Draft (<http://draftin.com>)!

~~~
coolsunglasses
Premier is great if you need a virtual assistant that is "fire and forget"
without having to quibble with the precise nature of the work nor managing
your own hire.

